# Megavalanche, wie mache ich das mit der Anmeldung ?



## theMois (9. Juni 2012)

Hi

Ich habe einige fragen zur anmeldung des Megavalanche
wie muss ich das mit dem ärtztlichen formular machen, dass ich dort mitfahren kann ?
hier habe ich mich angemeldet: http://www.activeglobal.com/ und wie soll ich mir das ganze jetzt vorstellen, ich fahre zwar recht lange, habe aber noch nie bei nem rookies cup etc mitgemacht


----------



## SiK (11. Juni 2012)

theMois schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe einige fragen zur anmeldung des Megavalanche
> wie muss ich das mit dem ärtztlichen formular machen, dass ich dort mitfahren kann ?
> hier habe ich mich angemeldet: http://www.activeglobal.com/ und wie soll ich mir das ganze jetzt vorstellen, ich fahre zwar recht lange, habe aber noch nie bei nem rookies cup etc mitgemacht



Du gehst in den nächsten 5 Wochen zum Arzt und holst dir die Sporttauglichkeitsbescheinigung.
Du fährst nach Alpe d'Huez und gibst diese dort ab wenn du deine Startnummer abholst.

Easy, oder?

Edith: hier gibt es im 1. Post im Anhang eine Vorlage, falls das ein Problem sein sollte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=439461


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theMois (11. Juni 2012)

vielen vielen dank
scheint hart zu werden, aber was einen nicht umbringt macht einen nur härter


----------



## theMois (18. Juni 2012)

eine frage hätte ich da noch, wird der arzt mich nach rückständen von thc untersuchen, falls das hier jemand weiß


----------



## SiK (20. Juni 2012)

Ich habe eben "mega" bereut, dir geholfen zu haben.

Tu mir den Gefallen und fahr nicht mit - es reicht schon vollkommen wenn man die vom Restalkohol kognitiv eingeschränkten Engländer im Auge behalten muss.

Also sag einfach deinem Arzt, dass du nicht auf THC getestet werden möchtest, weil du kein Drogenproblem hast.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2012)

theMois schrieb:


> eine frage hätte ich da noch, wird der arzt mich nach rückständen von thc untersuchen, falls das hier jemand weiß



Keine Sorge, auf Rückstände von Hirn wird auch nicht getestet.


----------



## theMois (2. Juli 2012)

ich bin noch nie unter einfluss von irgendwas downhill gefahren! Sobald gefahren wird, wird gefahren und ich finde, dieses forum sollte genug toleranz mitbringen, dass man solche fragen im einundzwanzigsten jahrhundert stellen kann.


----------



## chronic123 (2. Juli 2012)

Also ich finde das die einstellung der einzelnen person zur sache wichtig ist.was aber auch im grunde egal ist (sein bier). menschen über einen kamm zu scheren setzt genauso viel hirn vorraus wie breit oder betrunken den megavalanche runter zu knüppeln. nähmlich 
nicht wirklich viel !! 

Gruß


----------



## theMois (2. Juli 2012)

ob jemand seine leber magen was weiß ich kaputt macht ist mir auch recht egal, ich finde man sollte einfach spaß bei der sache haben und fair bleiben, jeder hat gleiches recht ich meine jeder hier in dem forum lieb doch diesen sport darum sollte man als solche community auch zusammenhalten


----------

